# Russian Yekatrinagrads



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of Russian Yekatrinagrad pigeons?? Does anyone have picture of this breed, or any info??

Thanks and Sorry if I posted in the wrong area...
-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where did you hear about them? do you have and discription?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> where did you hear about them? do you have and discription?


I contacted the breeder I got my Satinettes from in WI. I wanted to see if he was still breeding Sats, because once the loft is done...I for sure want a few yb again. Which BTW is coming up to be a hard search...a lot of people aren't breeding them right now or have stopped..or they just have older birds and want a ton for them.

Anyways to make the long story short, he has a friend that breeds this rare breed... I don't have a clue on what type they are..or what they look like. I thought I'd post on here and see if any of our members know or if they have that book and could look it up.

I am waiting for a reply back from the breeder, and he should be able to give me more info on them.

Thanks,
Hilly


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I got a reply!

They look like a Chinese owl, with funky hair. They are very cute...short little beak. It has to be a fancy breed.

I'll try to post the picture I was sent tomorrow.

-Hilly


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Ekatherininburskie*

This is ancient Russian breed of high fliers lost in the beginning of the 19 century (екатеринбургские сизо-рябые высоколетные). There are several breeds descending from the original today Torzockie, Nikolaevskie, Sverdlovskie etc. These pictures and drawings are closest ones I could find. Unless your friend found some really rare breed, it may be that he has Sverdlovskie high fliers who originate from Ekatherininburg.
You may find interesting these links with pictures of Russian breeds.
http://archivedove.narod.ru/books/domestik/romanov/9.htm
http://www.golubka.astranet.ru/books/gr/gr06.htm
By the way there are more than 200 breeds registered and originating from ex. USSR
P.S. Can you post a picture of your friend’s pigeons?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It's not my friend, just person that keeps and raises pigeons. A person I have got pigeons off of in the past knows him.

See the one in the picture I was sent looks like an chinese owl with a messed up, hair. It also be that he thought he got this breed, and really doesn't have it....

I'll try to post the picture this evening. I have a class this morning...
I have to try and save it to the computer, then load it up on another website, and then post it.

Thank you for the information and the pictures. I tried googling it and couldn't come up with any thing. I'm not interested in this breed to get/keep, but I was interested in knowing what it was.

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

The only problem, when Goggling Russian breeds, is that you need to do it on Russian with Cyrillic letters that’s why I did sent you original spelling (екатеринбургские сизо-рябые высоколетные).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

plamenh said:


> This is ancient Russian breed of high fliers lost in the beginning of the 19 century (екатеринбургские сизо-рябые высоколетные). There are several breeds descending from the original today Torzockie, Nikolaevskie, Sverdlovskie etc. These pictures and drawings are closest ones I could find. Unless your friend found some really rare breed, it may be that he has Sverdlovskie high fliers who originate from Ekatherininburg.
> You may find interesting these links with pictures of Russian breeds.
> http://archivedove.narod.ru/books/domestik/romanov/9.htm
> http://www.golubka.astranet.ru/books/gr/gr06.htm
> ...


those do not look like chinese owls with a bad hair day, as she said. so I don't think those are them. hopefully she will get to know more about them without having to know russian.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well the question originally was how does it look Russian Yekatrinagrads pigeon, not how do they call hippy pigeon striked by lightning.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SINCE this is not a genetic question would a moderator please move it*GEORGE


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

george simon said:


> *SINCE this is not a genetic question would a moderator please move it*GEORGE


Sorry, George...with the new forum layout...I wasn't sure where to post it.



This is a picture of the type, or breed he has.


It is suppose to be rare, has anyone seen or heard about it?? 
He wants a lot for them...

-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh my it is having a bad hair day!...lol... that is interesting....are you going to get some?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He is wanting $100 + for each bird. I'd rather take in mixed breeds and rescues... I only want them as pets, not for really breeding or showing. 

For that price, plus shipping...I'd be able to offer a lot of pigeons a home rather than sinking it into two birds..or just 1 bird!

They are cute though!
-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, I see your point...thanks for showing though, it is very interesting...they look like little stuffed animals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

it is cute and looks like a little mogwhy like from that movie gremlins lol and looks like a genetic freak to me so should fit into genetics well lol


----------

